# Selby N300CR Concrete sealer 100% solid?



## PaintHunter (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't have much experience with concrete floors. I usually excluded them every time or at least the prep work. I don't mind doing normal stuff but this project is calling for a 100% solid Selby N300CR. It's is in my spec and it is a very large project I would like to land. I only have about 4,000 square feet of this area to seal with this stuff. Can I pull this off? How hard is the stuff to spread and make look good?:blink:


----------

